# HSS928 honest opinions



## TomNotDan (Dec 7, 2017)

I’m in the market for a new snowblower, and probably would have pulled the trigger on the HSS928 track drive already, but the reviews I’ve been reading have me rethinking this. Currently I’m concerned it’s underpowered and prone to clogging. I’ve always been of the opinion that Honda products are usually excellent performers, be it a motorcycle, car, or snowblower. Most of the discussions I see reviewing it are about clogging. So a simple question to HSS928 owners, would you buy it again, or would you go another way. Did this unit meet your expectations or fall short? Can Honda really make a 270cc snowblower that will out throw a 420cc 3 stage? I’m ok with the cost, as long as I don’t wind up regretting it when the snow flies. I’m starting to wonder if a “disposable” MTD might outperform the Honda, even if the Honda can outlive the MTD (cub cadet). 

I’m in northeastern PA, we don’t get a lot of big storms, maybe one or two, but most of it is a bit wet and heavy. I have a long driveway, but only blow part of it, most paved and a small gravel section, and some grass for my dog. I like to clean the sides of the drive with the blower after plowing it as well. I would consider that snow similar to the EOD mess.


----------



## Marlow (Dec 17, 2016)

"Can Honda really make a 270cc snowblower that will out throw a 420cc 3 stage? "

Efff throwing distance!! Even though the honda would most likely win there anyway.. It's about throughput. 

Having said that, the best bang for your buck would be the 13hp honda. You will not be disappointed.


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

As Marlow mentioned if you're going to spend that kind of money on a new snowblower you might as well stretch the budget a little and go for the HSS1332 The Chief of our tribe. On this model you will never want for more power and you will get the hour meter with auger lock indicator. Best of luck on your search.


----------



## TomNotDan (Dec 7, 2017)

And throughput, throwing distance, tons per hour all come down to a few key factors. The most important of which is torque. Displacement wise the Honda is at a disadvantage, can they engineer themselves around it? Maybe. Did they? I don’t know, that’s why I am here. If I didn’t start reading reviews I would probably have a HSS928 in my shed. Now all I can think is I go spend 3k on a snowblower that’s going to clog every time i hit the end of the driveway. I can get that level of performance, and perhaps better for considerably less money. I’m not looking for someone to raise a flag and chant about their brand. How about first hand experience with this snowblower.


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

Understood and some actual owners should be weighing in soon enough. Do you really need a tracked model? I'm a big Ariens fan based on experience and others on this forum will agree they make mistakes but overall produce a quality product at a fair price. They are a market leader for good reason. You may want to look at their new RapidTrak units they look like beasts that are supposedly much easier to maneuver than your typical tracked unit. Though the newer Honda HSS series is supposed to be easier to maneuver than Honda's previous Gen tracked models but may lack the stringent quality control of their older 2 stage units. If you can get by without a tracked unit you can't buy a better heavy duty/pro unit than the Ariens Pro 28 at the $2200. USD. price point (Heavy gauge auger housing, 420cc Briggs, 16" auger...). All the best.


----------



## TomNotDan (Dec 7, 2017)

I like the idea of tracks so I can raise the bucket to clear some grass for the puppy and blow my gravel section of driveway. I’ve thought about the HSS1332ATD as well, and it sounds fantastic, however once i talk yourself up to that point and look back down, is it that much better?


----------



## drumsonly2002 (Dec 23, 2016)

A question about snow / slush throwing. Years ago I had an old tracked 10hp 28" Craftsman. I put an impeller kit and it threw slush and clogged less. Regardless of the machine, would an impeller kit help? It helped me but do not want to recommend altering a new machine due to warranty considerations. I have not installed a kit on my HS 9/28 but then again I have not used it in the last 2 years.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

from your description of weather , you may not need a Honda. 

Look at Ariens.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

I have an HSS928 with tracks. I would buy it again. The gx270 really comes alive after 7-10 hours of use, not underpowered, just not over powered. And don’t sweat the clogging, Most people will never have a problem. Learn the machine, if it still happens there are solutions. 

-The tracks with variable bucket height adjustment is fantastic. 
-The chute controls are awesome. Easy, Precise, and accurate.
-Hydro transmission is something you would never want to be without again.
-Trigger steering makes it super maneuverable while blowing snow or moving around your garage with the engine off. 
- Super sporty shade of red. 


32” bucket didn’t work well in my case. To tight in my garage, to tight in my shed, and didn’t fit in my cargo carrier. I just bought a house and the extra money for a 1332 freaked me out. 


By the way, I have a 28” 357cc mtd gold at my parents. That sucker blows snow. It’s cumbersome and not particularly refined but it has guts. I always say if your going to buy an MTD it better have the big engine and you need to install an impeller kit, you’ll be happy you did.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

New owner of an HSS1332ATD since last March. Despite a couple of minor initial issues, I'd definitely purchase the same model again. The extra features are worth it, IMO. Only had 2 clogs in the spring mush storm last year, and it was my fault - going too slow. Once I sped up and kept the bucket full, no more problems.


----------



## TomNotDan (Dec 7, 2017)

Thanks for the info. Everything you listed, plus 12v electric start is what drew me to this blower from the beginning. Now I can keep my blower in the shed and not worry about needing an extension cord if it doesn’t want to pull start. Got a nice storm to test it out on the day I brought it home, and I’m pretty sure you’re out running yours today too. 
First impressions;
Love the electric start
Chute controls and hydrostatic trans are fantastic, can easily adjust while blowing
Headlight is pretty good, way better than the one my old blower never had. 
Engine is Honda smooth

I’ll be out again tomorrow morning for a final cleanup, so far very happy with the purchase.


----------



## dhazelton (Dec 8, 2014)

I have an older 624 wheeled ($160 auction bargain) and a 724 on tracks I bought new 12 years ago. They both clog badly in slush but I use the 624 because I prefer the tires. The impeller on the Honda's is such a thick casting that I can't add any rubber flappermajigs without disassembling the bucket and taking it to a drill press. So I bought a used Toro single stage to get rid of the slush. If I'm gonna spend $3,200 plus tax on something it wouldn't be for a snowblower. That's just me....


----------



## TomNotDan (Dec 7, 2017)

We will see how the winter goes, but I did get to run it yesterday and today with the little snow we got. Very pleased so far.


----------



## Below32 (Dec 10, 2017)

I have a relatively new, hss928atd now starting its 2nd season in MA. Last winter was so mild I just shoveled. The one significant storm my 1st season used up my spare auger shear pins so had to finish by hand.

I am regretting this machine purchase between chewing through shear pins and constant chute clogging with anything wet. When the snow is fresh and not heavily packed or icy it has fantastic throughput and throw.

One thing that swayed me when buying this being told by the Honda dealer this machine was a beast and could throw New England slush all day long. Well, my chute clogs so fast and often in borderline wet conditions I have to say my experience tells a different story.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

Below32 said:


> I have a relatively new, hss928atd now starting its 2nd season in MA. Last winter was so mild I just shoveled. The one significant storm my 1st season used up my spare auger shear pins so had to finish by hand.
> 
> I am regretting this machine purchase between chewing through shear pins and constant chute clogging with anything wet. When the snow is fresh and not heavily packed or icy it has fantastic throughput and throw.
> 
> One thing that swayed me when buying this being told by the Honda dealer this machine was a beast and could throw New England slush all day long. Well, my chute clogs so fast and often in borderline wet conditions I have to say my experience tells a different story.


==================================================================================================


Some of the members cut away the snow concentrating weldment at the base of the chute that tilts inward to reduce the clogging. I use Fluid Film on my snowblowers and their chutes to slick everything up, some of the folks use car wax. The Fluid Film works for me and works very well and I know it helps double the throwing distance on my old snow pup,the Toro power curve snow pup and the junk JD 2 stage snow blower on the lawn mower. I will get yelled at for mentioning Fluid Film but it has never failed me.


----------



## Below32 (Dec 10, 2017)

Thank you leonz for the reminder on the lube. I am not familiar with that brand but used similar on my 1973 Ariens I retired after the blizzard a while back. I’ll try spraying the new machine..couldn’t hurt! Interesting note too on modification perhaps made by others. I was eyeballing the chute’s design but not so enthusiastic about having to cut away metal on what is supposed to be a well engineered blower. Hopefully the slick coating improves. No doubt I’ll get a better feel for this particular model with use and reduce sheer pin breakage too. All the best,


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

Think of it this way, the chute and spout are no different than a silo filler tube and spout and they can get plugged with wet silage so its the same no matter the material 

If you look at the Ariens units you see that they do not have the concentrator/restrictor plates in the base of their chutes SO it would not be an issue for "me" whatsoever to use a pair of new tin snips/sharp to cut it out by simply cutting a slit every 1/4" or so and bending every other one forward to cut it later after you have cut out the tabs that remain standing during the surgery and then its done. Painting the scar would be easy enough if desired before the white furry stuff arrives. [email protected] wont appreciate what I have said but the restrictor/concentrating plate in the base of the chute is not helping anyone with varied snow pack conditions. 

Its all in the physics with regard to friction and heat created by the passage of the snow through the impeller, chute and spout.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

I’ll assume the shear pin problem was the Clevis pins breaking. They were a early manufacting problem and it was only factory installed pins that had the problem. All replacements had the correct hardness.

Take some time to get use to the machine before writing it off. Also the collar is 1/8 steel and welded, no snips will cut that.


----------



## Lonstar (Jan 6, 2013)

I haven't done any research or read any reviews on Honda blowers for a long time, so your post is the first I've heard someone say Honda dual stage blowers are prone to clogging. I must be very lucky or doing something different because that isn't my experience. I had a Honda 828 track for about 15 years, I don't recall having it clog often enough to even mention it, let alone complain about it. I've never done anything special to a chute to make the snow flow better...no waxing or anything like that. I go over the blower in the spring; change oil and plug, fix any minor issues as needed, wash it, and then put it away until the following winter.

I replaced the 828 with an 1132 track 5 or 6 years ago, only because I came across a deal on the 1132 that was too good to pass up. I haven't had frequent, or even infrequent, clogging issues with the 1132 either. The only complaint I have is the 828 was lighter. The 1132 requires more muscle to use compared to the 828. All. The. Time. It's the only regret I have with getting rid of the 828.

To give you an honest answer your question (I realize you already bought a 928), I would absolutely buy another one. I live in central PA, so might not get as much snow as you. I have a large area to clear, so I need a big machine if I want to get it done quickly. The Honda does this well. I don't have to worry about snow depth (blow while it's still snowing so it isn't too deep after the storm passes). Other than a occasional shear pin break, I haven't had problems with any of the Honda blowers I own (I have a couple single stage blowers too). I have dogs as well, being able to lift the bucket to blow trails through the yard for the dogs is an added convenience.

We got almost 3' during the "storm of the century" in early 2016. The snow was higher than the bucket on the 1132 (has a drift breaker above the bucket, only good use it provided was something to lean on when talking to the neighbors), but the blower performed as it should. I don't recall having a single clog, it just threw snow wherever the chute was pointed (I don't remember having ANY clogs EVER with the 1132, but don't want to state that as fact). I remember doing an area where the snow was so high I couldn't see any part of the bucket or the front of the engine, the only thing sticking out of the snow was the top of chute just below the pivot. I was going slow, but the snow was flying and the tracks were churning the blower forward. I did this a lot with the 828 over the years and it never failed me. 

When the day comes that you need your blower to go though some really deep, heavy snow, or blow through the dense chunks of snow the municipal snow plows leaves behind, you'll find out for yourself that they are truly the beasts that every Honda owner raves about. The outstanding throwing distance is something Honda engineers added just to put a smile on your face.

*EDIT - I now realize this discussion is on the newest model Honda offers. I haven't been keeping up with the latest models so wasn't aware that there was a redesign.


----------



## ICECOLDBEER (Nov 3, 2015)

I'm looking at a Honda Track drive or Ariens track drive as well. The people on the forum have scared me away from the Honda honestly. The only reason I want the track is for end of driveway. Clearing a path on grass really isn't that hard with a wheeled blower. Push down on the handles a little and its no problem. Once the ground is completely frozen you don't really even need to do that.


----------



## rosco61 (Dec 8, 2014)

ICECOLDBEER said:


> I'm looking at a Honda Track drive or Ariens track drive as well. The people on the forum have scared me away from the Honda honestly. The only reason I want the track is for end of driveway. Clearing a path on grass really isn't that hard with a wheeled blower. Push down on the handles a little and its no problem. Once the ground is completely frozen you don't really even need to do that.


That's too bad as you are going to miss out on a great snowblower with the Honda. I'm in my second season with mine and have thrown soaked end of driveway plowed snow over 30 feet into the trees. I'm north Of Boston so most of what we get is wet snow. Good luck.


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

Seems like this guy didnt like his purchase, selling it only after one use, if you look at the image closely you can actually see a whole bunch of snow sticking to the augers. I think this is the 4th HSS928 I have seen listed for sale over the past month, I have also seen 3 HSS1332 come up for sale, all with <5 hours of use . I am not talking from experience as I own an HS series machine that has never let me down, I am just stating what I have noticed over at CL over the past couple of months. I am sure these sellers were not too pleased with their purchase. I am all for speaking highly of my Honda but if their is smoke their is usually fire and this fire needs to be noticed by Honda as its putting off a lot of potential buyers and displeasing current HSS owners.


----------



## AriensPro1128 (Nov 9, 2014)

JnC. It sold quickly. It is no longer listed. There is/are a brand new HS1332TA listed by the Beverly dealer for $2705. These were listed last winter as well. I wonder how many were in inventory.


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

Yeah the HSS ones dont last long as most people jump on them, as usually the savings are significant and especially appealing if you were already looking to buy a machine. 

The cheapest I saw an HSS1332ATD go for was $2200, thats $1000+ off off MSRP, usually when you inquire about the reason for sale its " machine too big for me" or " found something better".


----------



## rosco61 (Dec 8, 2014)

I don't doubt some customers are having this issue or their displeasure at the performance of their machines. But...... I have watched my neighbors with their brand new machines and what they do to them and how they operate them. This may be why some have trouble and others have no issues. Possibly not the answer to all the problems reported I admit. What they do to their other power equipment is just as bad.


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

rosco61 said:


> I don't doubt some customers are having this issue or their displeasure at the performance of their machines. But...... I have watched my neighbors with their brand new machines and what they do to them and how they operate them. This may be why some have trouble and others have no issues. Possibly not the answer to all the problems reported I admit. What they do to their other power equipment is just as bad.


Most well engineered machines are over engineered to a point where any user incompetence can be overcome with the machine's capabilities. 

For 10 years I made due with a 5 hp POS craftsman, that clogged on every chance it had to clog, I was upset but had no body or no reason to complain as I expected that when I only paid a few hundred bucks for it at the big box store. If I had spent close to $3k on a machine and had ran into the same issues then you can bet your top dollar that I'd be causing tons of noise as well. 

The old HS series was made by Honda as well, a machine that got sold with minor tweaks here and there for 20+ years yet the only complaints about that machine I ever saw were the sheared gear box pin and lack of side mounted skid shoes from factory, a far cry from all the clogging and slow HST complaints we have been seeing for the HSS series. 

We can only blame the user so much before we start doubting the actual engineering or the lack thereof. 

Another issue, beside not every user being the same, is that not ever storm is the same and its tough to replicate a storm that causes clogging issue when trying to test the machines for clogging.


----------



## Marlow (Dec 17, 2016)

JnC said:


> Seems like this guy didnt like his purchase, selling it only after one use, if you look at the image closely you can actually see a whole bunch of snow sticking to the augers. I think this is the 4th HSS928 I have seen listed for sale over the past month, I have also seen 3 HSS1332 come up for sale, all with <5 hours of use . I am not talking from experience as I own an HS series machine that has never let me down, I am just stating what I have noticed over at CL over the past couple of months. I am sure these sellers were not too pleased with their purchase. I am all for speaking highly of my Honda but if their is smoke their is usually fire and this fire needs to be noticed by Honda as its putting off a lot of potential buyers and displeasing current HSS owners.


If you narrow your scope of view on anything, you can make it fit your narrative!

Now, try narrowing you scope on Ariens, you'll find a ton of those barely used go up for sale as well. 
Then narrow your scope on Toro - same thing will happen.

It's quite comical and also telling that the majority of HSS naysayers are the ones who don't own one. Much ado about nothing!


----------



## Marlow (Dec 17, 2016)

Out of curiosity, I just checked my local classifieds, there are 2 barely used Yamaha's for sale(a 1028 and a 624). There are zero barely used Honda's currently on there, despite Honda being far more common here. So if barely used snowblowers is the basis people are using to determine that a snowblower is unsatisfactory, it's not looking good for Yamaha either!! LOL


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

I'm going to back Marlow on something he says a lot about using the new US assembled HSS blowers: _"*Adjust your technique*"_ before you sell off a great machine at a loss.

I don't and haven't had any clogging issues, but I can say that the more I use my 1332, the better I like it and the better I get at cleaning up my driveway faster. 

In my case getting used to the thumb lever height control took a little time and now after 35 hours I can keep my machine at a fast pace, turn on a dime and adjust the bucket height on the fly. On my gravel/sand/grass/woodchip and concrete driveway it's been awesome.

I still use my 828 at least half the time, so I would normally have over 70 hours on my 1332 by now.

I checked with my Honda dealer last Friday and they said they have zero complaints of HSS clogging.


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

Marlow said:


> Out of curiosity, I just checked my local classifieds, there are 2 barely used Yamaha's for sale(a 1028 and a 624). There are zero barely used Honda's currently on there, despite Honda being far more common here. So if barely used snowblowers is the basis people are using to determine that a snowblower is unsatisfactory, it's not looking good for Yamaha either!! LOL



Uh, I never insinuated that seeing 6 barely used snowblowers for sale on my CL would lead me to believe there is an issue, I have been on the board long enough to see a whole bunch of owners complain about the issues with the HSS series. You are talking to probably one of the biggest honda fan boi on the board, me complaining is due to the lack of initiative from Honda to even admit there is an issue let alone fixing it. 

I am sure you have already checked out the following thread with real owners raising real concerns with their machines. 

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...s-clogging-list-forum-members-complaints.html

not to mention the slow HST issue, the poor fit/finish issue with the weld gaps etc. 

I know you love your Honda but I still remember you being furious over the issues you initially had with your machine, you learned to adapt, most people that can afford to shell out $3k dont want to adapt or dont have the time to adapt or hope that things will get better.


----------



## Marlow (Dec 17, 2016)

JnC said:


> Uh, I never insinuated that seeing 6 barely used snowblowers for sale on my CL would lead me to believe there is an issue,


I know you never "insinuated" it. You outright determined it as fact that these people are selling because they have had unsatisfactory experiences. Or, was it a ghost that wrote the following quote for you:

_*I am sure these sellers were not too pleased with their purchase.*_

Bottom line is, there are barely used snowblowers for sale everywhere you look from every brand imaginable. Keep on grasping though buddy.


----------



## Marlow (Dec 17, 2016)

missileman said:


> Marlow
> I haven't had to use mine.yet maybe I should put in on the market for sale with all the issues people are complaining about, as new never used ,I wonder what response I would get since I've used it lol.


I'll buy it! lol


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

missileman said:


> ...I haven't had to use mine.yet maybe I should put in on the market for sale with all the issues people are complaining about, as new never used ,I wonder what response I would get since I've never used it lol.


I can't remember, but did you buy yours from a dealer? If so, have you talked to them about your concerns?

If you really are willing to sell it off, you may take less of a loss – with it not being used – at the dealer, then selling on the open market. Just a thought.

If you had an HSS1332ATD, I'd be trying to talk you out of selling.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

It’s a shame that so many people are being dissuaded by the bad publicity. 

I’ve used many different machines including the highly coveted Ariens Pro 28” (non hydro) nothing quite compares to my Honda. It’s not all about maximum cc’s, its the entire experience that matters. (Snowblower snob  ). 

My property requires me to adjust where I’m shooting snow constantly, no other snowblower can throw far enough to keep me from double blowing, and make it so effortless to place snow exactly where I want it everytime.

When it comes to tracked machines, (US market) there is only one machine with a d*mn. Honda. 

For ariens sake, I hope the rapid track machines fair better then their previous design. I’m excited to try one out one day, though I still know it won’t equal a Honda or yammy.


----------



## Marlow (Dec 17, 2016)

missileman said:


> I will give it a go when I get the first snow fall and see if it's a user problem or if it's a design problem.Will let you know what my first experience is,whether I will be one pissed of guy or an Happy One lol.


Check the user's manual about how to operate the machine in its entirety. If everybody did this, I imagine very few would have an issue, especially pertaining to wet snow. Fact is, most people do the opposite of what they're supposed to do.

_*Slower speed is recommended to remove deep or hard packed snow. 
Faster speed is recommended for heavy wet snow conditions. *_

Page 35
http://www.snowblowersatjacks.com/images/honda/hss928aat/honda-hss928-manual.pdf


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

Marlow said:


> Check the user's manual about how to operate the machine in its entirety. If everybody did this, I imagine very few would have an issue, especially pertaining to wet snow. Fact is, most people do the opposite of what they're supposed to do.
> 
> _*Slower speed is recommended to remove deep or hard packed snow.
> Faster speed is recommended for heavy wet snow conditions. *_
> ...


I read the Honda manual section that was referenced. There is no clarification as to how to interpret those statements, so some context needs to be added to the manual. As they stand they are misleading.

The implication of the first statement is that deep snow (of any type including wet snow) as well as packed snow needs a slower speed. I agree with this. The implication of the second statement is that wet snow (however deep) requires a faster speed. Clearly this is not correct. I think the second statement should be changed to only cover a thin layer of wet snow. That gets complicated when you need to explain at what depth a thin layer changes to a deeper layer requiring the slower speed. In theory a faster ground speed will cause more wet snow in a thin layer to be collected so improving impeller ejection rate and reducing the clogging effect. 

Just my opinion.


----------



## Marlow (Dec 17, 2016)

Town said:


> The implication of the first statement is that deep snow (of any type including wet snow) as well as packed snow needs a slower speed. I agree with this. The implication of the second statement is that wet snow (however deep) requires a faster speed. Clearly this is not correct. I think the second statement should be changed to only cover a thin layer of wet snow. That gets complicated when you need to explain at what depth a thin layer changes to a deeper layer requiring the slower speed. In theory a faster ground speed will cause more wet snow in a thin layer to be collected so improving impeller ejection rate and reducing the clogging effect.


Go as fast as you possibly can through heavy wet snow, And yes, of course, the deeper the wet heavy snow the slower you'll have to go - that goes without saying. *But the point is to keep your speed as fast as it can go to the point of being just short of bogging and cutting out - that's it!!* Not hard to do, not complicated at all. No measuring sticks needed and it's not even close to rocket science. I guess the writers of the manual expect that people can use some sense when interpreting this stuff. They don't want to go into too much depth on every point so as to avoid making a TL;DR type manual even though most don't read it anyway. LOL

You just need to ensure your machine is being fed as much snow as it can possibly handle, that keeps it flinging out of chute with as much thrust/velocity as possible thereby, lessening the chance of the snow clumping and leading to a clog. 

It's not just Honda that recommends you speed up, these guys do too:
https://www.snowblowersdirect.com/stories/120-How-to-Keep-Your-Snow-Blower-Chute-from-Clogging.html

Try it, I can tell you first hand it works!


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

Marlow said:


> .......
> 
> Try it, I can tell you first hand it works!


I appreciate that technique works for you. No need for me; no problem with clogging at a comfortable speed for me. 

Good luck.


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

Town said:


> I appreciate that technique works for you. No need for me; no problem with clogging at a comfortable speed for me.


And no need for me either; no problem with clogging at a comfortable speed for me too.


----------



## Marlow (Dec 17, 2016)

Town said:


> I appreciate that technique works for you. No need for me; no problem with clogging at a comfortable speed for me.
> 
> Good luck.


Never said anything about going an uncomfortable speed. There is no such thing as uncomfortably fast on these machines anyway, as they are intentionally dialed back for safety/liability reasons in this lawsuit-happy world! There is no reason for any snowblower to have the ability to go uncomfortably fast anyway. But some people do fancy the faster speed and mod them, however I don't know if the new HSS are as easy to mod in that regard. Never looked into it personally and don't care to.


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

Marlow said:


> Never said anything about going an uncomfortable speed. There is no such thing as uncomfortably fast on these machines anyway, as they are intentionally dialed back for safety/liability reasons in this lawsuit-happy world! There is no reason for any snowblower to have the ability to go uncomfortably fast anyway. But some people do fancy the faster speed and mod them, however I don't know if the new HSS are as easy to mod in that regard. Never looked into it personally and don't care to.


No, you never said uncomfortably fast, so I am at a loss as to how fast you need to go for wet snow that is faster than the gear you use for other types of snow, when you have a machine "intentionally dialed back for safety/liability reasons". 

My last 2 machines have had 6 gears in a disc drive configuration and are about the same pace (I still have both). The highest gear is 6th and is way too fast for blowing (uncomfortably fast) since I have to walk very fast to keep up, but is great for transport between the neighbours' driveways that I do. 5th gear is also very fast at a very quick walking pace that pushes me a bit too much for blowing unless its a long straight sidewalk, but I rarely use that gear. 4th gear is nice at a no dawdle full walking pace that I use when I need a fast turnaround on blowing to get somewhere. 3rd gear is my favourite since it is a comfortable walking pace but allows for manoeuvres for sidewalks and other obstructions and quick turnaround at EOD. 2nd gear is a slow walking pace for full bucket loads at EOD or anywhere else. 1st gear is slow walking pace (not a feet shuffling pace though) and I only use that for manoeuvring around cars and trucks parked in the driveway. 

This year I am doing 8 driveways of 60ft each length with 1 to 3 car widths, that have a total of 273 ft of EOD (running parallel to roadway) so a slow machine is useless to me in the wide variety of temperature and snow conditions we get here.

So what speed is your machine set for in wet and dry snow?

Good luck.


----------



## Marlow (Dec 17, 2016)

Town said:


> So what speed is your machine set for in wet and dry snow?
> 
> Good luck.


There are no gears. My speed varies, and that's where the infinitely variable hydrostatic comes in handy as I am constantly adjusting my speed on the fly. I'll go as fast as conditions will allow. 

And why do you keep saying "good luck"? That's a very peculiar sign off considering the context! lol


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

Simple rule of thumb, go as fast as possible always. Listen to the engine, you want it loaded up.

Lugging not bogging. Adjust your speed accordingly. That’s how fast.


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

Marlow said:


> There are no gears. My speed varies, and that's where the infinitely variable hydrostatic comes in handy as I am constantly adjusting my speed on the fly. I'll go as fast as conditions will allow.
> 
> And why do you keep saying "good luck"? That's a very peculiar sign off considering the context! lol


I think you need some good luck.


----------



## Marlow (Dec 17, 2016)

Town said:


> I think you need some good luck.


Thank you. :rock:


----------

